# The forum emoticons here are really ugly.



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 16, 2010)

See title.

Honestly, I don't see why we don't have custom smilies here. They're not too hard to implement, and I'm sure you'd be able to get someone to make them.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 16, 2010)

The advantage is that it stops people using them.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 16, 2010)

Is it odd that I agree with both of you?

Perhaps there is a way to make non-annoying, unintrusive smileys? I'm all for a happy Pika or something.


----------



## Green (Jun 16, 2010)

Ruby said:


> The advantage is that it stops people using them.


aside from annoying 12 year olds, that is.


----------



## Diz (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, nobody ever really uses smilies. It kinda keeps the newbs from being too annoying, but if they were a little more attractive, they might get some more...non annoying use?


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 16, 2010)

Those are custom smilies, actually, that I threw together to replace vBulletin's default ones (which in my opinion are far uglier).

I honestly don't see why we should waste time messing with the smilies. 90% of all smilies posted on forums are forcibly inserted in place of the perfectly adequate text smilies that the user actually typed, anyway, and here I went to pains specifically to avoid this by making the smilie triggers things you wouldn't type unless you actually wanted a graphical smilie. I don't believe people would really use them much more frequently if they looked different.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 16, 2010)

emoticons drool text smilies rule

I like that they're ugly, because it means less people use them. If it seriously bothers you then you could always adblock them I guess. :/


----------



## Tarvos (Jun 17, 2010)

Smilies are duuuuumb.


----------



## M&F (Jun 18, 2010)

KronoGreen said:


> aside from annoying 12 year olds, that is.





> Age: 12


Hypocracy detected.
... jk, you're not annoying.

And as for the topic, isn't there some way to get rid of forum smilies altogether?


----------



## Ferasquilee (Jun 21, 2010)

I really don't think the smilies are that ugly, they're waay better than the default vBulletin smilies.

The one I use most frequently is :sweatdrop:, even though I only used that like 4 times.


----------

